# Squashes, with no added sugar?



## Lydia1960

Is it okay to drink squash? Keep reading that you should avoid sugary drinks and I do drink a lot of squash in one day. Is that acceptable? With no added sugar or are the normal squashes, without any added sugar, okay? Are they just referring to coca cola etc..?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

No added sugar squash is fine as long as the carb content is low. I love Morrison's no added sugar apple squash


----------



## Amigo

I use the 'no added sugar' type to no ill effect with my levels


----------



## Stitch147

I'm the same, always have no added sugar squash with no effects. I like Tesco's own orange, lemon and pineapple squash.


----------



## Lydia1960

That seems to be the thumbs up for all squashes with no added sugar, including Sainsbury's which are the ones I use... that's great. I can continue on with my drinking then...!


----------



## Northerner

Another vote for 'no added sugar' - I usually have Robinsons, which appear to be perpetually on offer  I did try some Tesco cheaper stuff, but it tasted like it was full of additives


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Northerner said:


> Another vote for 'no added sugar' - I usually have Robinsons, which appear to be perpetually on offer  I did try some Tesco cheaper stuff, but it tasted like it was full of additives



I'm suspicious of the word "added" , maybe I'm utterly wrong but I avoid them.

Different if it said "zero" sugar, as it is I drink zero sugar Irn Bru.


----------



## Stitch147

Bill Stewardson said:


> I'm suspicious of the word "added" , maybe I'm utterly wrong but I avoid them.
> 
> Different if it said "zero" sugar, as it is I drink zero sugar Irn Bru.


They don't add any additional sugar to the product, its just the natural sugars from the fruit in the drink.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Stitch147 said:


> They don't add any additional sugar to the product, its just the natural sugars from the fruit in the drink.



Understood. I will hold my hands up, I used to hoover up biscuits and adored Jaffa cakes ( biscuit or cake ?) now I try to avoid sugar at all costs, unless ofcourse Ive been dumb enough to take a Gliclazide.


----------



## Lydia1960

How about carbonated water? I know cola and suchlike aren't good for you, but is carbonated water okay to drink, with the cancer scare attached to that..


----------



## Stitch147

If we believed everything we read about food/drink causing problems we probably wouldn't eat or drink!!! I still drink carbonated water.


----------



## Bill Stewardson

Stitch147 said:


> If we believed everything we read about food/drink causing problems we probably wouldn't eat or drink!!! I still drink carbonated water.



What I wouldn't give for a chippy tea, but, I'd probably get a huge Hypo, cancer and burst in a shower of intestines,,, apparently.


----------



## Lydia1960

Guess the odd can would be acceptable, bit all that bubbly effervescent would seem to be not conducive to take, internally on a regular basis..


----------



## Ljc

I drink sparkling water everyday as well as tap water, I also have a  can of Coke Zero or Lilt zero every day. 
I've been drinking them far to long for me to start worrying about them. Plus they keep changing their mind about what's good or bad to have.


----------



## Lydia1960

And they are so refreshingly delicious to taste, too! I agree. Difficult to resist whether good or bad for our health!


----------



## Stitch147

Dr Pepper zero is my personal favourite can/bottle of fizz.


----------



## Ditto

I think I'm allergic to squash. It always catches in my throat and makes me cough.  I only like water.


----------



## mikeyB

Lydia1960 said:


> Guess the odd can would be acceptable, bit all that bubbly effervescent would seem to be not conducive to take, internally on a regular basis..


That sounds suspiciously Daily Mailish. There is nothing in carbonated water that can possibly cause cancer, any more than hard tap water. I drink a lot of carbonated water, and notwithstanding the many medical conditions I have I don't think anybody has ever told me that fizzy water caused any of them

Despite the proliferation of fizzy drinks, people are living longer and healthier. That's not a cause and effect, but it shows what you can do with statistics.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

mikeyB said:


> I don't think anybody has ever told me that fizzy water caused any of them


Of course not, it's your diabetes haven't you learnt that yet Mike?


----------



## Lydia1960

Referring to an alternative drink. How about hot chocolate? Is that acceptable to have on a daily basis or is it equivalent to having a chocolate bar every day? To keep as a treat only...?


----------



## Northerner

Lydia1960 said:


> Referring to an alternative drink. How about hot chocolate? Is that acceptable to have on a daily basis or is it equivalent to having a chocolate bar every day? To keep as a treat only...?


'Options' chocolate drinks are very nice and low in carbs


----------



## Lydia1960

Just checked them online. There's quite a few different low carbs ones. So a variety to choose from. Will have to try one or two of them to see which one has the best taste with low carbs....


----------



## Copepod

Lydia1960 said:


> Referring to an alternative drink. How about hot chocolate? Is that acceptable to have on a daily basis or is it equivalent to having a chocolate bar every day? To keep as a treat only...?


Personally, I treat hot chocolate as a very rare treat in a cafe, which makes it really special. My last hot chocolate was on Saturday, after my first parkrun in Scotland. The other two adult cousins had coffees,older child had soup and bread, and youngest (8 years old) and me (oldest in group) had hot chocolate with cream and marshmallows. I can't remember when I had a hot chocolate before then.


----------



## Northerner

Lydia1960 said:


> Just checked them online. There's quite a few different low carbs ones. So a variety to choose from. Will have to try one or two of them to see which one has the best taste with low carbs....


Orange or Mint my favourites


----------



## Greyhound Gal

I love hot chocolate but I've found that for me even the Options and Highlights ones spike me. I have to bolus at least 30 mins before I have one, so they are now a rare treat.


----------



## Northerner

Greyhound Gal said:


> I love hot chocolate but I've found that for me even the Options and Highlights ones spike me. I have to bolus at least 30 mins before I have one, so they are now a rare treat.


So unfair!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

Northerner said:


> So unfair!



I do sometimes get a 'sod it' head on and have one anyway


----------



## Ljc

I sometime have an Options hot chocolate. Never the full version of drinking choc.
Mostly at bed time with a biscuit when I'm too close to the floor to go to sleep.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Greyhound Gal said:


> I love hot chocolate but I've found that for me even the Options and Highlights ones spike me. I have to bolus at least 30 mins before I have one, so they are now a rare treat.


You need to put FIASP in your pump you wont have any spikes then  and you just bolus a couple of mins before you have your treat.


----------



## Ljc

It's got to be Belgian for me.


----------



## Ditto

Hot chocolate! Good grief I wish. I make one for Mum every night. No way could I have it. I sometimes smell it though, like the Bisto advert.


----------



## CharleyWheeler

Lydia1960 said:


> Is it okay to drink squash? Keep reading that you should avoid sugary drinks and I do drink a lot of squash in one day. Is that acceptable? With no added sugar or are the normal squashes, without any added sugar, okay? Are they just referring to coca cola etc..?



I love squash  Just be sure to get sugar free, and not accidentally get high juice!!!


----------



## CharleyWheeler

Lydia1960 said:


> Referring to an alternative drink. How about hot chocolate? Is that acceptable to have on a daily basis or is it equivalent to having a chocolate bar every day? To keep as a treat only...?



The tesco healthy living one is quite low in carb/sugar.


----------



## Lydia1960

There's so many options, these days, in supermarkets that you are right. You have to be careful and choose wisely. Making comparisons is essential..


----------

